# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  tuyển tập super mario 3D trên NDS (giả lập pc)

## inoxtrungthanh

Tại hội chợ E3 2008 vừa qua, khi được hỏi về các dự án sắp tới của Nintendo,giám đốc quản lí Shigeru Miyamoto (cha đẻ của các series huyền thoại như Zelda, Pikmin và Mario) cho biết hãng đang tập trung cho các tựa game cũ từng mang lại danh tiếng cho mình trong quá khứ. Theo đó, cả hai sản phẩm Zelda và Pikmin sẽ có thêm phiên bản mới trên Wii, nhưng ông lại không đề cập tới “đứa con cưng” Mario trong danh sách này.


Tuy nhiên người hâm mộ cũng không phải chờ đợi lâu, vì trong buổi họp báo mới đây với phóng viên của tờThe Telegraph, Miyamoto tuyên bố: “Các trò chơi truyền thống luôn đem lại nhiều hào hứng và đây cũng là lĩnh vực phù hợp nhất với bản thân tôi, vì thế Nintendo không bao giờ bỏ rơi những cái tên trong quá khứ, hãng thường xuyên có một đội ngũ phát triển từ 10 tới 50 người hoạt động trong lĩnh vực này.”

Ông cho biết thêm: “Hiện tại chúng tôi đang gấp rút hoàn thành phiên bản tiếp theo của Mario, Zelda và Pikmin, và mặc dù còn nhiều dự án quan trọng trong thời gian tới, tôi vẫn dành mối quan tâm đặc biệt cho series “ruột” của mình.”(the zone)

link nè
http://rapidshare.com/files/137646300/Mario_and_Sonic.part01.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/137646600/Mario_and_Sonic.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/137646845/Mario_and_Sonic.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/137647106/Mario_and_Sonic.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/137647371/Mario_and_Sonic.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/137647582/Mario_and_Sonic.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/137647816/Mario_and_Sonic.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/137648057/Mario_and_Sonic.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/137648442/Mario_and_Sonic.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/137648759/Mario_and_Sonic.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/137649089/Mario_and_Sonic.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/137649372/Mario_and_Sonic.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/137649626/Mario_and_Sonic.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/137649883/Mario_and_Sonic.part14.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/137650626/Mario_and_Sonic.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/137650184/Mario_and_Sonic.part15.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/137651019/Mario_and_Sonic.part16.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/137651817/Mario_and_Sonic.part17.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/137651985/Mario_and_Sonic.part18.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/137652258/Mario_and_Sonic.part19.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/137652646/Mario_and_Sonic.part20.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/137652836/Mario_and_Sonic.part21.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/137653021/Mario_and_Sonic.part22.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/137653276/Mario_and_Sonic.part23.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/137653491/Mario_and_Sonic.part24.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/137653683/Mario_and_Sonic.part25.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/137653953/Mario_and_Sonic.part26.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/137654148/Mario_and_Sonic.part27.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/137654366/Mario_and_Sonic.part28.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/137654537/Mario_and_Sonic.part29.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/137654731/Mario_and_Sonic.part30.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/137654948/Mario_and_Sonic.part31.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/137655153/Mario_and_Sonic.part32.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/137655397/Mario_and_Sonic.part33.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/137655589/Mario_and_Sonic.part34.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/137655745/Mario_and_Sonic.part35.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/137655906/Mario_and_Sonic.part36.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/137656113/Mario_and_Sonic.part37.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/137656470/Mario_and_Sonic.part38.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/137656638/Mario_and_Sonic.part39.rar

----------

